# Nintendo 3DS First-Day Sales Set New Record



## Sully99 (Mar 29, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Nintendo confirmed this morning that first-day 3DS sales in the U.S. were the highest of any Nintendo hand-held system in its history.* The company, however, would not provide an exact number today. It will reveal first-week U.S. sales early next month.
> 
> "More details about U.S. sales numbers will be made public on April 14, when first-week U.S. sales figures will be tallied by the independent NPD Group," a representative said. "Nintendo worked hard to get as much product as possible to retailers on day one to meet demand, and we will continue with these efforts moving forward."



http://ds.ign.com/articles/115/1158204p1.html


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

I wonder why they don't want to provide an exact number...

maybe they are ashamed of the sales hmm?


----------



## Pyrmon (Mar 29, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I wonder why they don't want to provide an exact number...
> 
> maybe they are ashamed of the sales hmm?


I don't think they would lie about it.


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 29, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I wonder why they don't want to provide an exact number...
> 
> maybe they are ashamed of the sales hmm?



Forgive me for saying this but that's probably the dumbest thing I've ever heard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They wouldn't brag about the sales if they were low. And they're not releasing full numbers until NPD day, which is common practice. 

Also this part: "1st day sales highest of any hand-held in Nintendo history" is quite an achievement if you know your history.


----------



## Cloak519 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, the 3DS is a good handheld. It deserves to sell well.


----------



## kiafazool (Mar 29, 2011)

wow everyday i want to get the 3ds more and more

hopefully in the future ill be a proud owner of one


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2011)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I wonder why they don't want to provide an exact number...
> 
> maybe they are ashamed of the sales hmm?


Maybe they're not sure of the exact number.  While a difference of a few thousand may not matter when you're already over the record by far more than that, it does matter for proper record-keeping.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 30, 2011)

What was that about low initial demand? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool, I thought the handheld was doing good, no doubt.


----------



## redact (Mar 30, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> What was that about low initial demand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more than llikely just that nintendo were prepared enough to provide ample stock to stores instead of just enough to fill pre-orders


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm glad to see that Nintendo prepared for the onslaught of first-day buyers. I would have hated to see another Wii incident...


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 30, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're holding it back to build hype.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, they seemed to have done a good job at keeping the stocks of the 3DS up, because I still see a whole bunch of 3DS boxes lying around for people to take at my local Best Buy, Future Shop, and everywhere else. Maybe Canada isn't as interested in the 3DS as the U.S.?


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 30, 2011)

Better than the DS or any predecessor for sure, but I don't think it was as high as the Wii's or they would have said best selling Nintendo console of all time.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 30, 2011)

i cant say it doesnt deserve it. the fans proved tht they wanted it at E3 and the DS has put the rep of 3ds that high


----------



## Beige (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm happy I contributed :3


----------



## Jan1tor (Mar 30, 2011)

Well now that I've been playing my 3DS for a while, I wish all games were 3D. I also wish for a lot more AR Games.
This has been quite refreshing, though I now want a 3DS XL.


----------



## Requios (Mar 30, 2011)

An XL version of the 3DS would be nice. But we don't know how that might effect the 3D. I imagine you can only make a 3D screen so big before you need glasses for it.

As for the sales, I don't see why Nintendo wants to keep the stats hidden. I can understand for wanting to wait and see the numbers for week 1, but why wait all the way until the 14th to report numbers?


----------



## ImpulsE69 (Mar 30, 2011)

I must be in the minority that just sees it as a glorified DS with a new gimmick. I played a handful of the games and while the "cool" factor exists that they can do it w/o glasses, I'm not sold on the games themselves at all. I guess as more titles are released we shall see how it holds up.


----------



## terrys2207 (Apr 1, 2011)

been to a few places and they have sold very little 3ds


----------



## Zaraf (Apr 2, 2011)

Requios said:
			
		

> An XL version of the 3DS would be nice. But we don't know how that might effect the 3D. I imagine you can only make a 3D screen so big before you need glasses for it.
> 
> As for the sales, I don't see why Nintendo wants to keep the stats hidden. I can understand for wanting to wait and see the numbers for week 1, but why wait all the way until the 14th to report numbers?



This isn't exactly true.  The 3DS uses a parallax barrier method which simply limits what each eye can see.  The downside to this is that there is a very limited "sweet spot".  A larger screen wouldn't cause any problems for this though, and would most likely increase the sweet spot size as well.

However, my biggest problem with the DSi XL is the relative drop in resolution, since the larger screen retain the same resolution.  I'd like to see larger screens IF they did something like the iPhone 4 with a Retina Display or something.


----------

